# Monin Coffee Syrups?



## SlowRoast

Well, I bought some Monin Coffee Syrups from Costa yesterday (taking up more space in that area of the kitchen, mum won't be happy!), but as they come in little bottles, not a pump, I'm unsure of how much to put in a very small latte glass...

I was told it's only a little bit, I put in about 2mm up the glass worth and made the latte, but it wasn't enough. (The espresso shot was awful too, so that didn't help) does anyone actually have any experience with these little bottles of syrup?

I'm probably asking an obvious question which could be sorted with a little experimentation, but I don't want to waste any through the process.


----------



## funinacup

pumps normally give around 10ml per squirt, if that's any use!


----------



## SlowRoast

Ah thanks, I should think my latte glasses would need about 5ml then!


----------



## Glenn

7ml pump available from CoffeeCreations


----------



## SlowRoast

Thanks Glenn, I only have 50ml bottles right now, but I'll be getting the pump and a litre of hazelnut now I've seen how cheap it is!


----------



## dwalsh1

James. If it's any help I measured 4xpumps from a vanilla syrup and it measured bang on 30ml, so divide by 4 and your left with 7.5ml so Glenn is about spot on.


----------



## mike 100

If anyone is interested Lakeland are selling a pack of five small bottles of Monin (50 ml I think) for £6.99, may be worth a try to sample the flavours. Or nice little Christmas gift!


----------



## JohnnieWalker

I know this is an old thread, but for those still wanting to buy the Miniature Monin Coffee Syrup gift sets, we currently have them on sale at £4.95 inc vat, ( 2nd class delivery is £4.45 due to the weight and extra packaging needed to protect the glass bottles )










As has been mentioned, they make great gifts and are a good way to try out flavoured coffee syrups.

http://thecoffeeshop.co/product/costa-coffee-syrup-gift-set-miniatures


----------

